# all done with my euro mount



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well here it is hard to see cause i took these with my phone! so i appoligize for that


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

okay this new thing is super confusing let me try it again


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

is this the buck that you just got?


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

nice mount!!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ya thats him! i finished it the weekend i shot him!


browningRAGE said:


> is this the buck that you just got?


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

ugh not meaning to be rude but that mount won"t last long!!!!!!!!!!! you are suposed to freeze dry them if they are in velvet!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

tannercollins10 said:


> ugh not meaning to be rude but that mount won"t last long!!!!!!!!!!! you are suposed to freeze dry them if they are in velvet!!!!!!!!


no u dont! lol
my bro has had his mule in velvet for 3 years and we did the same exact thing and his mule in velvet looks exactly the same as when he shot it! thats just my 2 cents


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

are you gonna leave the jaw on


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ya i am


muzzyman1212 said:


> are you gonna leave the jaw on


----------

